# Apple patents the paper bag. Yes, the paper bag



## qubit (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes, you've read that right, Apple patents the humble paper bag. Mind you, coming from a company who patented the rounded rectangle I'm not surprised.

www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/20/apple_seeks_patent_for_paper_bag_you_read_that_right_a_paper_bag


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2016)

I already hold Several Paper bag, and paper airplane related patents (also a tissue paper cup)_*patent pending*_, So theirs must be with the handle Only , as in the diagram   .....also, theirs has stink lines coming off of it.


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 21, 2016)

It's not just any other paper bag, it's and iPaper Bag.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 21, 2016)

I simply must have an iBag, but I think I'll wait for Version 1.1 without the Samsung Lithium batteries


----------



## erixx (Sep 21, 2016)

i think it is an antitheft bag...
what's those 9  9 tags?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2016)

iTea Bag


----------



## FYFI13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I simply must have an iBag, but I think I'll wait for Version 1.1 without the Samsung Lithium batteries


In v 1.1 they're going to remove 3.5mm headphone jack.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 21, 2016)

Holly cow, I guess they patented the packaging to might as well do the bag too

http://stks.freshpatents.com/Apple-Inc-nm1.php


----------



## qubit (Sep 21, 2016)

I do love those iNames lol.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2016)

I can't wait for the case protectors for the iBag.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 21, 2016)

I want to see the mfkers patent this


----------



## francisw19 (Sep 21, 2016)

Good greif, Apple 

And given how expensive it can be to file a patent, I don't see the value in this.  Maybe just more brand recognition or something?



erixx said:


> i think it is an antitheft bag...
> what's those 9  9 tags?



The 9-9 tag is for a cross-section of that area in another view.  I'm guessing they have some over-engineered/elaborate way of attaching the handle to the bag?  Wouldn't surprise me the least LOL!


----------



## natr0n (Sep 21, 2016)

It's not water proof.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 21, 2016)

Only 60% recycled paper?


Wankers.


----------



## alucasa (Sep 21, 2016)

ibrag


----------



## peche (Sep 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Suddenly, a wild paper bag appears !


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 22, 2016)

What's next, Apple patenting the long queues outside their stores for the launch of a new iPhone?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 22, 2016)

Nuckles56 said:


> What's next, Apple patenting the long queues outside their stores for the launch of a new iPhone?



iQueue exclusives available soon.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> iQueue exclusives available soon.


I suppose that is a better name than the FarQueue.


----------



## D007 (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh ffs.....


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2016)

As much as i dislike Apple with this crap, i have more well much more hate for the dicks who allow them to do it.

It does proove how fucked up the patent system is.


----------



## redundantslurs (Sep 22, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> In v 1.1 they're going to remove 3.5mm headphone jack.


It takes a lot of courage to do that and only Apple has that kinda courage.


----------



## HTC (Sep 22, 2016)

How long before "paper" get's patented by Apple?

I'm surprised they haven't tried to patent "water" yet ...


----------



## KainXS (Sep 22, 2016)

why not patent the wood itself, then patent the dirt too.

Can't make the IWood without the IDirt.


----------



## 64K (Sep 22, 2016)

I've never owned any Apple products. Almost bought an Apple II GS back in the day but they do provide entertainment for me. The loyal fans that will pay a lot for the Apple logo do anyway.


----------



## HTC (Sep 22, 2016)

This just in: Apple is attempting to patent the letter "A" as well as a dual patent on the letter "S" ...


----------



## Melvis (Sep 22, 2016)

It isnt even April 1st yet!


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2016)

To be fair, it's _a_ paper bag. If it's unique enough, sure they can patent it.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 22, 2016)

Shhh, don't say it too loud otherwise someone will create patents for all paper bags, including ones that kids have drawn on...


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah I wont get one untill they release the version that has Wi-fi and bluetooht and wireless charging. I can already see the commercial.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 22, 2016)

And I wouldn't be surprised about the public outpouring in pre-ordering it at only $50 per bag. And I suppose the top of the bag won't actually have an opening in it to put things in, so it can be classified as a waterproof and courageous design, to herald in a new era of... something or other.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 22, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> And I wouldn't be surprised about the public outpouring in pre-ordering it at only $50 per bag. And I suppose the top of the bag won't actually have an opening in it to put things in, so it can be classified as a waterproof and courageous design, to herald in a new era of... something or other.



there'll be an opening but you'll have to buy a $30 adapter to put anything in the bag.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 22, 2016)

Apple will next patent the cardboard box and UPS will sue them to oblivion and then bethesda will sue me and I'll countersue and get all 3 companies money XD


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> And I wouldn't be surprised about the public outpouring in pre-ordering it at only $50 per bag. And I suppose the top of the bag won't actually have an opening in it to put things in, so it can be classified as a waterproof and courageous design, to herald in a new era of... something or other.


At that price I won't be able to afford one new, I'll have to wait a few Gens, and get an old bag


----------



## Dethroy (Sep 22, 2016)

This seems to do away with the 3.5mm jack as well. Question is now: Thunderbolt or Lightning connector? And will it store my purchases in the iCloud? That would be very convenient indeed.


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 22, 2016)

> And I wouldn't be surprised about the public outpouring in pre-ordering it at only $50 per bag


No. It will cost 3$ to make and will cost 49.99$ just because of the apple logo. You need a steady hand to draw an apple.


----------



## redeye (Sep 22, 2016)

qubit said:


> Yes, you've read that right, Apple patents the humble paper bag. Mind you, coming from a company who patented the rounded rectangle I'm not surprised.
> 
> www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/20/apple_seeks_patent_for_paper_bag_you_read_that_right_a_paper_bag
> 
> ...


It is a paper box bag... pull the handles and the box opens... Great for hiding what is inside... this idea most likely came from the head of apple retail... you know the woman who left Burberry's to work for Apple...

and it is original... ever been given a box with handles at check out?


----------



## 64K (Sep 22, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> At that price I won't be able to afford one new, I'll have to wait a few Gens, and get an old bag



They will change the bag every couple of years so everyone will know that you're too poor to be hip.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm thinking about sending my idea to Apple.....


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 30, 2016)

qubit said:


> Yes, you've read that right, Apple patents the humble paper bag. Mind you, coming from a company who patented the rounded rectangle I'm not surprised.
> 
> www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/20/apple_seeks_patent_for_paper_bag_you_read_that_right_a_paper_bag
> 
> ...



The diagram seems like it's a patent for a particular fold.  Still, quite retarded.


----------



## hat (Sep 30, 2016)

wat


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2016)

Apple fans can now get the smell of a freshly unboxed Mac without having to shell out huge amounts of cash.

For just $24 (£19), aficionados of the Cupertino tech brand's products can get a candle made to smell like a 'New Mac'.

The bizarre product, which is available globally, is being sold by Apple accessory maker Twelve South.


https://www.macstadium.com/blog/super-sniffer-test-of-the-new-mac-candle/


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

good idea for an Ebay shop
buy from our range of candles
A. the Smell of New mac
B. The Smell of lith ion igniting Iphone

We also Stock
Samsung Hot and Smokey A New Noted Fragrance


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 7, 2016)

So much ridiculus clickbait. I can link 100 bullshit things microsoft and google have patented too. This isn't news, except to the people ignorant to the patent system and the fact that if you dont do this, 300 million dollars later you're licensing it from a troll.

Apple has some of the best patent enforcement policies in the industry, yet people would prefer to play political name games instead of strive for improvement. Pretty disgusting.

Apple fights a patent troll and everyone dogpiles on the hate train, newegg fights a troll and everyones kickstartering a pity fund. This isnt how you fix things, this is how you maintain the trump clinton status quo of getting screwed, but i guess thats what we deserve for being so blind.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 7, 2016)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> So much ridiculus clickbait. I can link 100 bullshit things microsoft and google have patented too. This isn't news, except to the people ignorant to the patent system and the fact that if you dont do this, 300 million dollars later you're licensing it from a troll.
> 
> Apple has some of the best patent enforcement policies in the industry, yet people would prefer to play political name games instead of strive for improvement. Pretty disgusting.
> 
> Apple fights a patent troll and everyone dogpiles on the hate train, newegg fights a troll and everyones kickstartering a pity fund. This isnt how you fix things, this is how you maintain the trump clinton status quo of getting screwed, but i guess thats what we deserve for being so blind.



Worldwide the "American Patent system and Authority " are Generally held and Viewed with Contempt

Why
who Allowed the patenting of round Squares
who allowed the patenting of Paper Bags

You may Feel justified to come here and complain
if
GET AMERICA TO PUT ITS PATENT SYSTEM IN ORDER FIRST then it may gain some worldwide Credibility
Its the American System that Resulted in Apple Suing Samsung sueing broadcom suing
oh if its something .com.
its Being Sued somewhere in America


  and in the time it took to write this Someone else was served a patent Infringment notice

And in the time you took to read the post   2 more got Served with patent infringment law suits   probably in East Texas


----------

